# A week in the life of an old dog



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

As well as his trips out, he normally has a quick spin around the streets at some point most days, has his pyramid toy a couple of times a day and if the weather isn't too bad he gets a few biscuits sprinkled over the lawn. 
We do on occasion have a gentle wrestle 
Alfie is a creature of habit and, over the last year, if I'm sitting here on PF and am a bit late with something he will stand in front of me and bark 
He's started to get tired a lot quicker now but when out, he usually makes the most of it within his capabilities, and sometimes beyond his capabilities 

*MONDAY*
*Morning*
The local wood. No mud!!

IMG_5133 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Lovely sunny morning

IMG_5134 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Onto a smaller path

IMG_5135 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

The face that says it all

IMG_5136 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

*Afternoon*
Up the forest. Not a soul in sight

IMG_5180 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

That face again

IMG_5185 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Posing by a local landmark 

IMG_5190 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

He's off!!! 

IMG_5200 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Having a rest

IMG_5206 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Off we go home

IMG_5205 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Looks like he was enjoying himself 

Saw two little old dogs out walking today, they were following slowly behind their owner. Both seemed sound, just slow and looked as if they were enjoying being out - even though the weather wasn't great. Both had their coats on


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

*TUESDAY*
*Morning*
Up the farm where I used to work

IMG_5215 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Past the pheasant pen

IMG_5217 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Checking out the mouse home.

IMG_5218 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Checking out the game crop 

IMG_5219 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Tasty bit of grass here, he always goes for that bit

IMG_5221 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

The final field

IMG_5225 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

*Afternoon*
Alfies favourite walk, and mine 

IMG_5232 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

A few "live" bunny holes about

IMG_5233 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Round to the little pond to check for frogs spawn. There wasn't any

IMG_5236 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Along the top of the crop fields that haven't been planted yet

IMG_5248 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Into the hedge between the two butterfly fields 

IMG_5252 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Huntin 

IMG_5259 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Went back via the road by the Deer park

IMG_5266 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

*WEDNESDAY*
*Morning*
Short of time so most local walk. Really sunny track 

IMG_5267 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Give us a biscuit

IMG_5269 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Striding out

IMG_5276 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

The corn seemed to taste nice 

IMG_5280 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

BRrrrr

IMG_5283 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Mousing

IMG_5285 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

More mousing

IMG_5288 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Even more mousing. Had to drag him away from this one 

IMG_5290 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

IMG_5291 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Back on the track

IMG_5296 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

*Mid day*
Managed a bit of sun bathing today 

IMG_5303 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

*Afternoon*
Drove out to the canal. Haven't been there for months because of the rain

IMG_5310 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Just been checking for dropped bits around the seat 

IMG_5319 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

There is defo something on the bank down near the river

IMG_5320 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

My poser 

IMG_5327 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Gotta check for dropped bits again 

IMG_5337 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Where are those pigs? I know they are in there somewhere!!!!

IMG_5338 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

*THURSDAY*
*Morning*
To the wood at a local village. Standing on a slope and trying to cock a leg 

IMG_5349 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

There's a scent over there

IMG_5351 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Cheeky face

IMG_5355 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Over the stream

IMG_5361 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Struggle up the hill

IMG_5362 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Along the beautiful woodland valley edge

IMG_5365 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Mousing again!!!

IMG_5369 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Intense Alfie

IMG_5390 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Why

IMG_5385 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

That was tiring

IMG_5397 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

*Afternoon*
Alfies second fav walk
Who's been about?

IMG_5398 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Oh the mud 

IMG_5400 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Over the river

IMG_5402 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Up the hill

IMG_5404 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Look what super nose found

IMG_5406 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Chuffed to bits and carried it for 3 fields until I took it off him

IMG_5408 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Along the wet field

IMG_5417 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Waiting for me trying to take pics of frogs.

IMG_5428 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

A roll for joy

IMG_5430 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

*THURSDAY EVENING*

IMG_5435 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Beautiful, what a kindly old gentleman he looks.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

*FRIDAY*
*Morning*
The boy was struggling today, short walks.
The local wood again, but a different direction
Past the play area

IMG_5436 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Into the wood

IMG_5441 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

A bit of cross country

IMG_5443 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Off after a scent

IMG_5448 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Do we have to go back?

IMG_5449 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Threw a few biscuits for him to find in the grass

IMG_5451 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

The body may be tired but...............

IMG_5467 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

*Afternoon*
Traveled to a country park for the easy pathway 
Lots to sniff

IMG_5471 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

And sniff

IMG_5474 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

A bit of beach combing

IMG_5483 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Over the bridge

IMG_5486 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Yet more sniffing

IMG_5490 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Sniffing 

IMG_5491 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Sniffing

IMG_5492 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Not the happy face I'm used to, but beautiful all the same 

IMG_5493 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Can I come for the week  

Alfie is a very lucky boy 

Looks like a brilliant week so far - lots to keep the old boy in good mind and spirit


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

He sure looks like he is having a good time bless him.I so love his gorgeous face


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Fleur said:


> Can I come for the week
> 
> Alfie is a very lucky boy
> 
> Looks like a brilliant week so far - lots to keep the old boy in good mind and spirit


You'd get bored. His walks are so short these days, and although he can keep himself busy by using that amazing nose, I on the other hand...................roll on the warmer drier weather........then both of us will be content 

Apart from the canal, our weeks walks are all very similar to that. I have one other with minimal mud that I didn't do this week. I vary when we do each walk depending on weather and time. Once it dries out it opens up a few others too 

I know lots of dogs don't mind going to the same few places day in day out, in fact some prefer it, but to a Golden Retriever, I think it would be mind numbing after a while. Especially when they get to the point that all they can do is walk.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Alfie looks so happy, it appears he still manages to walk quite a distance even if he is slowing down. You can see the contentment in his face in the resting after a walk piccies. 
I love seeing your photos of him, a reminder of what Jaz was like as an oldie.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

delca1 said:


> Alfie looks so happy, it appears he still manages to walk quite a distance even if he is slowing down. You can see the contentment in his face in the resting after a walk piccies.
> I love seeing your photos of him, a reminder of what Jaz was like as an oldie.


None of those walks are over 1.25 miles, that seems to be his limit now, unless he's on a very very good day. You'd be amazed how short 1.25 miles is.
We take our time and most last about an hour more if I can get him to rest part way. 
By the end of those, his old leg is starting to give him a little trouble.
He would go on, but I know the effects and over night suffering he'd have!


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

It's so hard judging the right distance. I got to the stage where I would drive Jaz to our local park(5 mins walk away) and have a ten to fifteen minute plod at her pace. She was happy, lots of dogs she knew and fields and wooded areas that she loved. Eventually all she could manage was a walk around the cricket square which was sad but again, she was happy


----------



## Dianne58 (Feb 22, 2014)

What a lovely old chap he is too that face is so cute :001_wub: x x x


----------



## Acer (Feb 27, 2014)

What a handsome boy. How old is he? 
Looks like he's having a great time, lucky boy.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I think he looks like a dog loving life and long may it last! He is a credit to you- he looks better at 12 than many golden's I see in the single figures. 

I lost my own oldie a couple of weeks ago quite suddenly. I miss the old one's ever so much. They might not have the agility or the exuberance of a young dog but they're wise and you know eachother inside out, for me it's always been a quasi telepathic sort of communication with the really old dogs- you can't beat that.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Acer said:


> What a handsome boy. How old is he?
> Looks like he's having a great time, lucky boy.


He's 12. He had a cruciate operation at 8 and has quite bad arthritis in that joint, and the vet thinks his hips are now going too 
We are determined to have fun for as long as we can 



jenniferx said:


> I think he looks like a dog loving life and long may it last! He is a credit to you- he looks better at 12 than many golden's I see in the single figures.
> 
> I lost my own oldie a couple of weeks ago quite suddenly. I miss the old one's ever so much. They might not have the agility or the exuberance of a young dog but they're wise and you know eachother inside out, for me it's always been a quasi telepathic sort of communication with the really old dogs- you can't beat that.


I'm sorry to hear about yours. How old, what happened? 
You become mates don't you in the end? It's why it's just so hard when we lose them


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

*SATURDAY*
*Morning*
Had plans, so a fairly easy morning walk along a very long driveway. 

IMG_5499 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_5507 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

He still enjoys it 

IMG_5510 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Plenty fields to look across

IMG_5515 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_5519 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_5524 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

A good many sniffs too 

IMG_5521 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_5526 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_5533 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

The odd pickings 

IMG_5538 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

He knows he shouldn't be going down there 

IMG_5540 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

He's always happy when he's been cheeky 

IMG_5544 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

*Afternoon*
Picnic walk :thumbup:
He went storming off around the lake, I had to jog quite often to keep up with him 

IMG_5569 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

He seemed very very happy

IMG_5573 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Part of the path was flooded, chance for a drink  

IMG_5579 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Surveying the wildlife lake

IMG_5581 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Along the boardwalk. Look at that swish.........

IMG_5586 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

To get hissed at by a Swan 

IMG_5587 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Went back by the car to pick up the picnic bag. Alfie went silly :biggrin:

IMG_5599 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Yay at last!!!!

IMG_5601 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

So So So So Happy!!!

IMG_5602 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Two very obedient dogs (for a while anyway) 

IMG_5604 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Just slip this in cos it's stunning. Our picnic spot 

IMG_5613 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Heading back

IMG_5637 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

With a little detour 

IMG_5641 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

No come on wrong way......we are going now

IMG_5643 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Don't want to go...................

IMG_5647 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Blimey, loads of pics today, but such an enjoyable day, particularly the picnic walk. Got two pooped dogs :thumbup:


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

What a great series of pictures Rona. 

Alfie sure has some go in him still, and it's brilliant to see. I love the look on his face when he has the rabbit...what a cheeky boy.:biggrin:


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Loved your pictures, looks a fantastic walk to.
He looks to be loving life .


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

Strewth, hasn't Alfie got clean teeth for a 12 year old. Seem to remember you saying he got a raw carrot everyday, do you put his clean teeth down to that or has he had his teeth seen to by the vet in recent years? Great Diary photos of Alfies week.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Roger Downes said:


> Strewth, hasn't Alfie got clean teeth for a 12 year old. Seem to remember you saying he got a raw carrot everyday, do you put his clean teeth down to that or has he had his teeth seen to by the vet in recent years? Great Diary photos of Alfies week.


Never had a teeth clean in his life. All down to carrots because he can't have bones, he gets the squits 

Vet thinks his teeth are amazing for his age, much like the rest of him apart from those darn legs


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Alfie still has a puppy faced look in the photos, he is so gorgeous. This is one handsome man that I would love to meet, still piccies are the next best thing


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

This boy always cheers me up cant help but smile  :thumbsup:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

*SUNDAY*
*Day 7 and the final day*
*Morning*

The forecast wasn't good for today, so decided to do his favourite two walks in one day 
Boy was he in a naughty mood 

Let me out!!!!

IMG_5651 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

The sun shone this morning 

IMG_5654 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

*I don't want to come over there*

IMG_5657 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Oh alright then

IMG_5658 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Well, might have been worth coming this way 

IMG_5664 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Told him not to go in there, but does he listen? :hand:

IMG_5665 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Little :devil:

IMG_5666 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Up to the little pond. Still no frog spawn

IMG_5677 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Come on this way............NO says Alfie 

IMG_5684 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Off he goes through the wood :laugh:

IMG_5685 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Checking for bunnies

IMG_5692 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Into his regular hunting hedge between the butterfly fields 

IMG_5695 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Checking I'm still there 

IMG_5696 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Out into the field and home

IMG_5698 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

*Afternoon*
The weather had taken a turn for the worse 

IMG_5702 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

But he was with his buddy 

IMG_5705 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Couple of naughty boys together 

IMG_5711 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

He remembered where I'd left his rabbit from earlier in the week. Memory like an elephant has Alfie 

IMG_5715 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

The wood from the floods seem quite tasty

IMG_5718 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Is there a frog?

IMG_5719 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Could there be a mouse?

IMG_5722 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Thanks for looking


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I love this handsome boy 


IMG_5678 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Really lovely photos, can never have enough of the Alfster

Alfies not really old, he's just a recycled teenager


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

rona said:


> To get hissed at by a Swan
> 
> IMG_5587 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


Love this one...! Cheeky chops...!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

He's such a gorgeous boy :001_wub:.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

This has to be one of my favourite threads ever!
he has a sparkle in his eyes And I noticed a definite spring in his step in some of those photos! What a lucky boy...and lucky you to have the honour of sharing part of your life with him


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Nellybelly said:


> This has to be one of my favourite threads ever!
> he has a sparkle in his eyes And I noticed a definite spring in his step in some of those photos! What a lucky boy...and lucky you to have the honour of sharing part of your life with him




We, my OH and I, count our blessings every day and feel so pleased that that poor sad little dog, made his way into our lives 10 or so years ago


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Always love seeing Alfie out and about.
I do hope you do another 'week in the life of' again one day soon


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

sailor said:


> Always love seeing Alfie out and about.
> I do hope you do another 'week in the life of' again one day soon


Thank you.
I've got a special date coming up at the end of the month


----------

